# 

## phoenix22

Witam - chciałbym poradzic sie szlachetnych forumowiczów cz owa firma <MAC ALLISTER> jest godna inwestowania pieniedzy ?? chodzi mi o szlifierki, wiertarki itp. jak z serwisem , jak elektronarzedzia sie sprawuja ? cenowo kuszą - to musze przyznac, a i rowniez mnogosc reklam zacheca do kupna. prosze o opinie - z góry dziekuje  :smile:

----------


## grzegorz1

mam pilarkę 1800w i wiertarkę z udarem pneumatycznym ,mineły trzy lata od zakupu i nadal dziłają

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Ja posiadam i systematycznie używam młoto wiertarki Mac Allister i jak dotad wszystko OK , dalej zobaczymy   :Wink2:

----------


## phoenix22

Dziekuje Panowie - bede probowal - obym sie nie zawiodl  :smile:

----------


## Mały

Sprzęt robiony dla Castodramatu. Ma niby być hiper, super. Ale szczerze mówiąc elektryczną piłę łańcuchową ma kolega (zdążył ją zarżnąć w miesiąc wcale nie przesadzając), a ja mam jakos połowę tańsza TecForm( z tego samego marketu) i działa do dziś.

----------


## k.kryzys

mam pilarkę tej firmy i powiem, że cena odpowiada jakości tz. nie da się tego porównać do narzędzi profesjonalnych ale się da tym popracować amatorsko.
lub może porównując do pilarki za 100zł można powiedzieć, że ta za 100zł jest za droga o 100zł + koszty dojazdu

----------


## NJerzy

Miałem pilarkę tarczową - zepsuła się, dali nową, ta też się zepsuła więc odebrałem pieniądze i kupiłem chińszczyznę za 1/3 ceny, wytrzymała 5 razy więcej niż macalistery i nadal działa.

----------


## phoenix22

OoO - to popsuliscie w glowie - chodzi mi o szlifierke katową mac 22 - 230mg    < http://www.macallister.pl/#/produkty/5/2/ >  cena promocyjna w casto zacheca - 378 zl. co myslicie na ten temat ??
a moze dolozyc i kupic to ::  http://www.allegro.pl/item687150189_...0_h_2200w.html

----------


## remx

Mam pilarkę tarczową, używam amatorsko od kilku lat i działa.
MAC ALLISTER to firma chińska.

----------


## Mały Mariusz

czyli dla amatora cięcia od czasu do czasu jest OK , a jesli ktoś chce już ciąć więcej to tylko lepsze droższe   :Wink2:

----------


## remx

> czyli dla amatora cięcia od czasu do czasu jest OK , a jesli ktoś chce już ciąć więcej to tylko lepsze droższe


Przynajmniej moja jest OK. I wcale nie była taka tania, 4 lata temu coś ok 400zł, nie pamiętam dokładnie.

----------


## NJerzy

W tej cenie to już lepiej Black&Decker ...
albo tańszy i duuużo solidniejszy Blaucraft

----------


## bukba

Jak szlifierka to http://www.allegro.pl/item677777658_...hsw_6206k.html tej firmy. Po paru latach testów w zakładzie ślusarskim z różnymi boschami itd zostałem przy nich, pięć lat temu kupione 3 sztuki i dają radę do dzisiaj. Tylko zastanów się czy potrzebna ci duża szlifierka, mniejsza lepsza. Ręka się tak nie męczy. Co do mac allistera to mam tylko wkrętarkę, 3 lata jeździ na serwisy do klientów i bez problemów.

----------


## Duży Boban

Mac Allister i Performance Power to nie producenci narzędzi ale marki własne Castoramy. Produkty pewnie w 95% pochodzą z Chin podobnie jak Toya, Topwx, Blaucraft, Pagasus itp. Mac Allister to taka wyższa półka wśród chińszczyzny.

----------


## Lgrzechu

Moja szlifierka taśmowa przy obecnych upałach strasznie sie grzała i mimo przerw w pracy ostatecznie wysiadła. Moim zdaniem lepiej kupić profesjonalne narzędzie ( np. Dewalt, niebieski Bosch ) lub tańsze narzędzia Eurotec, Ferm.

----------


## igor526

posiadam piłę posuwno-ukośną lecz podczas przprowadzki zgubiłem srubę dokręcającą ostrze czy ktoś wie jaka to śruba (np średnica śr. rodzaj gwintu)piła to mac 1800w 250mm ostrze 30mm otwór ostrza

----------


## zagorski-tomasz

Dokładnie wszystko zostało powiedziane,jednorazowy-marketowy-chiński-sprzęt nie warty inwestycji

----------


## lukasz_nestor

Witam, czy są gdzieś do kupienia części do tej frezarki McALLISTER mer 1500? Dokładnie chodzi o regulator prędkości. 
Z góry dzięki.

----------

